# Stratford GFP-001 Digital Image Copier drivers



## pdreyfuss (Dec 8, 2013)

Need the windows 8 64 bit driver for the Stratford Labs GFP-001 Digital Image Copier. Any leads would be appreciated. H E L P !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it looks like they only have windows 7 64 bit 
http://www.shopperite.com/shopping-faq/bellhowell-downloads-manuals.html


----------



## pdreyfuss (Dec 8, 2013)

Yea, I found that one too. Thanks for your assistance. PD


----------

